# Crystal Press Consideration



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

So I have been doing quite well with Rhinestones lately and was looking at the Crystal Press as the Cams and others are out of my budget reach. However after watching videos of the Crystal Press it seems the Brush and Bake system is faster let alone the cost of transfer paper compared to Ioline. What do you think?


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Chunky! I'm really not sure about the speed, but I know the Hotfix Era software is a great design application that you can upgrade to CAMS or ProSpangle levels when you're ready as opposed to the more closed end alternatives.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have seen a couple running and Timed them it looked to me that they only placed 50 stones a min. that is slow too me but I don't know how fast you can brush and bake. It looks like the have you locked into their tape and that is not a good thing. Would love to hear what someone with the machine thinks.

Scott


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I've owned a CP1 and I would say 40-50 stones per minute is about accurate. (ss10)

I now own a cams 1v2p and I would say the ballpark of around 100-120pm is my output (ss10)

I've never tried the brushing method, but from the videos I've seen, I want to say a 1 color design, around 500 stones should take 2 minutes once you have your "technique down".

If you buy directly from Ioline, you'll find that the transfer paper is more expensive and so are the rhinestones. As people have suggested in the forum, you can find other sources that cut their transfer paper the same size, and then apply masking tape to the edges yourself, simulating what you would have bought from ioline.

You would also need to search around to find a source for compatible stones that do not flip up side down in their bowls.

With the cams machine, I found that I've had compatibility with every stone I've tried in every price range. I've also found transfer tape at 1/5th of the price that I would have paid at ioline.

With brushing, ultimately I think you would have just about the same compatibility with stones as you would have with the cams... however, some have suggested in the forum that they get different results with stones that have flat tops compared to those with pointier tops. And you would have the same compatibility with transfer tape, being able to go with your cheapest supplier.

The one down side I see with brushing is the cost of the template material. If you take on custom work, small runs, etc... you need to build in the price of cutting a template that you may only use a few times. Also, for each color / stone size / people usually cut a 2nd and third template to account for those stones (although some people have plugging techniques).. So your template material for small runs would be higher, where on an automated machine, cams and ioline, you send your artwork right to the machine and therefor have no template material cost for running jobs.

I think the best advice at start up is to get your feet wet with brushing. See if the business is going to be for you. Find your contacts, figure out your market, and try to save a portion of your profits for an automated machine. I would probably skip over the crystal press, and look at a cams or a decor. All the artwork and software that you use during your brushing period should easily transfer over to the cams or decor machine.

steve


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

ifusion said:


> I've owned a CP1 and I would say 40-50 stones per minute is about accurate. (ss10)
> 
> I now own a cams 1v2p and I would say the ballpark of around 100-120pm is my output (ss10)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info. I have started saving my profits but the Cams is way out of my price range currently. The Rhinestone shirts is not my first job but is a side business. I do pretty well with the brush and bake and don't have any custom orders as of yet but have been selling my own designs. I never know where this will lead though if I can stay very active with it maybe leasing a cams or decor will be beneficial to me. Right now I am just doing a lot of marketing and events but I see things starting to pick up. I can see a cams coming in handy a lot if I decided to sell transfers as well. Thanks again!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the crystal press. It is slow but to me it is faster and cheaper to use the press then to cut the template. make sure it is weeded set up the board collect the stones that are needed. brush the stones in and put the tape on. 

while the press is doing the stones i can work on other artwork talk to customers prep orders many other things. it is like having an extra employee. 

yes the tape is more expensive. my price comparison for the press tape and reg tape. is ioline tape is .26 an inch compared to the .13 per inch for reg tape. the time to put the masking tape on to me is worth the extra to get it pre made.

we do alot of one off designs. I dont have to waste money on template material that we will use only once.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

sttbtch said:


> I have the crystal press. It is slow but to me it is faster and cheaper to use the press then to cut the template. make sure it is weeded set up the board collect the stones that are needed. brush the stones in and put the tape on.
> 
> while the press is doing the stones i can work on other artwork talk to customers prep orders many other things. it is like having an extra employee.
> 
> ...


Does the crystal press transfer tape come with back sheets in case you want to store the transfer? I do not do custom order one shots really so if that was your case would it still be beneficial to you? I brush a few transfers nightly while watching tv to keep my stock up. I still plan to hang out to my profits in case this is an option I want to explore. Thanks!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

yes it comes with the white backer on it. you peal it before you put it in the machine. I like the sticky quality. it holds the stones for storing better then the ones I have purchased.


----------



## BBB (Jul 12, 2007)

sttbtch said:


> I have the crystal press. It is slow but to me it is faster and cheaper to use the press then to cut the template. make sure it is weeded set up the board collect the stones that are needed. brush the stones in and put the tape on.
> 
> while the press is doing the stones i can work on other artwork talk to customers prep orders many other things. it is like having an extra employee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the price difference for the tape - where do you get the stones you use in your press? Ioline's or elsewhere?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Else where I get them from my local dealer. I use bella stones


----------



## temmmpe (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Mark I am having issues with my design era hotfix software. Like autofilling, maybe you could help me. I would appreciate it.


----------

